# Dryer cat



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Ever have a cat that loved the dryer? Loved to jump in and snuggle with the warm clothes? I know I had one!

Tigger's mother was a sucker for the dryer... and she would ALWAYS hop in when I wasn't looking. One time she hoped right in while I was throwing in wet laundry... and she stayed! I shut the door and I didn't see her unfortunatly (she was hidden under everything). What surprised me most was that she didn't meow... since most of my cats meow about every little thing!

I turned on the dryer... and THANK GOODNESS she found her voice! I heard a "MEOW!" *tumble* "MEOW!" every time the dryer spun... man... I never ripped that door open faster in my life! When I pulled her out onto the floor she short of wobbled a lot at first... then hissed at me before running off.

I felt so horrible!


----------

